# Idolomantis diabolica..............



## Rob Byatt (Jun 3, 2007)

Happy happy happy  







It took this male HOURS to figure out what he had to do, but he got there eventually.

He spent ALL evening walking on her, over her, mounting my finger and the stick, grabbing her legs, trying to copulate with her legs.

At one point I was actually willing the female to eat him  

I don't think the mating was successful though, but I've put him on her again this evening, so watch this space !


----------



## Asa (Jun 3, 2007)

Eewwww! Icky!


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 3, 2007)

Haha, great! Now you have another generation to look forward to.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 3, 2007)

:lol: that is sooo funny, I cannot even tell what the pic is showing, wish I had a pen to draw on pic so I could ask a "what's that" question. :lol:


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 4, 2007)

Lol and you could enter it to the newspaper lol


----------



## randyardvark (Jun 4, 2007)

why dont you think it was successfull rob?


----------



## Ian (Jun 4, 2007)

Congrats Rob! Lets hope it was a successful one.

Alan managed to get his to mate last year, and got ootheca from the female...but never got a hatch. Maybe it was an unsuccessful mate?

Let us knows how it goes...


----------



## Asa (Jun 5, 2007)

It still looks gross...


----------

